# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rodin let d.o.o. DOBIO NAGRADU za najboljeg socijalnog poduzetnika 2012.!!!

## puntica

http://www.pomakonline.com/content/view/910/29/

jako smo ponosne na naš let  :Bouncing: 

EVO LINKA I NA ČLANAK O TOME KAKO NISMO VIŠE NOMINIRANE NEGO I POBJEDNICE http://www.pomakonline.com/content/view/911/29/

----------


## mala-vila

i to s razlogom, bravo! :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

bravo  :Klap:

----------


## pomikaki

Bravo  :Klap:

----------


## ivarica

bravo mi  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

:Klap:

----------


## Zuska

Čestitke! I vama i Humani  :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

Bravo zene!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NanoiBeba

bravo vi!

----------


## maxi

bravo cure!

----------


## sonata

Bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Teica

*Bravo  !*

----------


## Bodulica

Čestitam!

----------


## Mojca

Bravo! Čestitam! 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## tonili

Bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## darci

bravo!

----------


## SikaPika

Čestitam, naravno!  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

:Very Happy:

----------


## Ivon

Čestitam!!! :Klap:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Bravo!!!

----------


## Dragonfly

Čestitam!!

----------


## Ripcord

Baš sam čitala ovih dana o tome, čestitam  :Sing:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam!

----------


## ambrosia

BRAVO  :Naklon:

----------

